# Cialis



## Texan69 (Dec 13, 2018)

Went to my doc for some issues with erecrion quality and ability to maintain he prescribed me 5mg EOD of cialis (Tadalafil) 
Not trying to second guess my doctor but  what I have heard and seen most guys usually take 10mg for daily and 20mg for EOD. 

Just posting to see what other guys on here may have to say and share their experiences with cialis and dosage. I have not taken it yet as my girl is out of town so no need so not sure how it works.

if you’ve ever taken cialis please share your experience on how it worked for you and the dosage you took


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 13, 2018)

5mg is the standard daily dose, doctor is correct....


----------



## Spongy (Dec 13, 2018)

5mg will be just fine.  As FD stated, that is standard for a daily dose.


----------



## snake (Dec 13, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> 5mg is the standard daily dose, doctor is correct....





Spongy said:


> 5mg will be just fine.  As FD stated, that is standard for a daily dose.



You guys see the EOD? :32 (17):

Tex, use it and if it doesn't do the job which would not shock me, get back there and tell him. It is a him right?


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 13, 2018)

snake said:


> You guys see the EOD? :32 (17):
> 
> Tex, use it and if it doesn't do the job which would not shock me, get back there and tell him. It is a him right?



ya I was kinda surprised, like the other guys said 5mg is standard for every day but not every other day, they clearly missed that part lol. But I was thinking at first maybe he did that amount just to test my tolerance but I’ve heard cialis is a pretty easy going med for sides as compared to others. But then I saw he gave me 11 refills so that’s the dose he wants me on for the year 

but I guess when I wanna **** I’ll just take 2 
thay day but I’ll run short for the month not a huge deal.
with my insurance it came out to $10 for the month (15x5mg pills) not bad at all


----------



## Spongy (Dec 13, 2018)

Texan69 said:


> ya I was kinda surprised, like the other guys said 5mg is standard for every day but not every other day, they clearly missed that part lol. But I was thinking at first maybe he did that amount just to test my tolerance but I’ve heard cialis is a pretty easy going med for sides as compared to others. But then I saw he gave me 11 refills so that’s the dose he wants me on for the year
> 
> but I guess when I wanna **** I’ll just take 2
> thay day but I’ll run short for the month not a huge deal.
> with my insurance it came out to $10 for the month (15x5mg pills) not bad at all



He's likely just starting you at the lowest therapeutic dose which is smart.  Sometimes insurance will only cover larger doses if lower doses have been prescribed first and are documented as ineffective.

Take as prescribed and then follow up.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 13, 2018)

Texan69 said:


> 5mg EOD of cialis (Tadalafil)
> 10mg for daily and 20mg for EOD.



So lets clarify, do you plan to take this ED or EOD....??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 13, 2018)

10mg is a lot of EOD on Cialis. 5 should do the trick.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 13, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> So lets clarify, do you plan to take this ED or EOD....??


Well he gave me 15 per month so I can either take it eod and have it the whole month or take Ed and have 15 days 
thinking about just taking it on days I plan to have sex


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 13, 2018)

I've taken as low as 2.5mg EOD and it has worked just fine. People need to actually look at the half life before presuming the EOD recommendation is incorrect.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 14, 2018)

Texan69 said:


> ya I was kinda surprised, like the other guys said 5mg is standard for every day but not every other day, they clearly missed that part lol. But I was thinking at first maybe he did that amount just to test my tolerance but I’ve heard cialis is a pretty easy going med for sides as compared to others. But then I saw he gave me 11 refills so that’s the dose he wants me on for the year
> 
> but I guess when I wanna **** I’ll just take 2
> thay day but I’ll run short for the month not a huge deal.
> with my insurance it came out to $10 for the month (15x5mg pills) not bad at all



Be glad your insurance covers it.  90 day supply (90 5 mg pills) runs $1000 without insurance.  No shit.


----------



## IHI (Dec 14, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Be glad your insurance covers it.  90 day supply (90 5 mg pills) runs $1000 without insurance.  No shit.



Remember when i had trouble pissing/emptying bladder- urologist gal said with my history of sinus infection and just getting over one, infection likely got into prostate. Got on antibiotic for 21 days, and she was going to scrib flomax, i asked about Cialis since id read many cases its used for prostate issues, with the boner benefit. So ilahe wrote me a 30 day supply at 20mg/day.

pharmacey ran it every way to save me money, ended best deal was all 5mg pills vs single 20mg or 10mg’s. We have excellent insurance at work, still ended up $458 after coverage....i tried it to try it, been on flomax ever since at $2.25/month lol, and use ugl cialis with excellent results both in gym and in bed


----------



## Jin (Dec 14, 2018)

Flowmax is good shit.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 14, 2018)

There's also the 'research chemical' route - much cheaper but if I were taking it for a diagnosed medical problem I'd stick with pharma.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 14, 2018)

gotta admit pissing like a horse in a public restroom is arrogant af


----------



## Bicepticon (Dec 15, 2018)

You can always go with hims.com!
They will prescribe you ED meds. A Dr. Asks about 20 questions via txt.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 18, 2018)

Bicepticon said:


> You can always go with hims.com!
> They will prescribe you ED meds. A Dr. Asks about 20 questions via txt.


Just checked that website, it's down.....if they can't even keep their website up how can they keep it up for everyone else??


----------

